# marconi



## RO Vintage (Feb 13, 2008)

Believe Paddy Daily Passed Over The Bar Abt 2 Yrs Ago. Paddy Ran The Dublin Depot Until The End. RIP.
George Savage.
Ex marconi.


----------

